

A Modern Tale of Financial Loss - dpapathanasiou
http://jessescrossroadscafe.blogspot.com/2010/04/modern-tale-of-financial-loss.html

======
xxzz
"And anyone who complained too loudly was at first ignored, then ridiculed,
and finally threatened with arrest."

What part of this statement corresponds to reality? Who was threatened with
arrest?

The thing about fiction is that you can just make things up.

